# corpse cart



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

just wondering what do you guys use corpse carts for? Do u mount up necromancers? go on their own? if you have necro's mounted then do you put them in units? lodestones vs balefire?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I turned mine into a Chaos Warshrine. :grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Target Practise.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

lol, not impressed with the carts then? 

I was thinking they would make an awesome warshrine actually


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

my carts are intergral, always strike first for undead is the best,


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I almost always use 2 of them with lodestones. I usually don't mount a necro on it because vampires are better than necros.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Corpse carts are excellent, especially with lodestones.

You can never sniff at more bound spells in a Vamp counts army to either draw away dispel dice that might be used to try and stop you raising troops or to give your units ASF.

Either is good with me


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've had ideas for using it as a Palanquin, but hadn't thought about the Warshrine - now you mention it, it fills the role rather well, at least for Nurgle.

While it doesn't fit my army scheme, if I ever do a Nurgle army, the Corpse Cart will be wear I'm looking.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Get two strip down ones and put them just behind your grave guard with great weapons "dead high elves"


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I've had ideas for using it as a Palanquin, but hadn't thought about the Warshrine - now you mention it, it fills the role rather well, at least for Nurgle.


If you throw out the pile of dead bodies and have something other than Zombies pull it, it can work for almost anyone.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i like corpse carts but there are better uses for the points. btw i play alot of magic heavy armies so i usually have balefire.


----------

